

Tim Armstrong wanting to merge with Yahoo - Kavan
http://Www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-09-09/aol-said-to-discuss-deal-with-yahoo-advisers.html

======
Kavan
A classic case of 1 + 1 = 0?

Been thinking recently, what internet brands have come back from the dead?
(Not Apple, they are a hardware company.)

The Napster brand was acquired, but the new company never really made it.

I was chatting to a young dev on the Zaarly startup crawl who said he worked
in 'gaming', but when pressed he said he worked for a startup acquired by
Yahoo. He didn't like saying he worked at Yahoo. That is a very strong signal
they are dying.

MySpace, Bebo, Friendster. It seems like once you hit the deadpool or are on
your way down, there is no way back?

------
samstave
I posted this to the other thread on this topic:

\---

I said the following here on Yahoo almost a year ago:

"Yahoo is dead.

I don't know how they can do a meaningful recovery. Sure - they probably have
enough cash to stay alive for a while - but if I were yahoo, I would be
focusing on investing in every single startup in the valley in an effort to
own some % of future innovation, which they have lost.

I cant see anything revolutionary occurring with their web property - their IP
is mostly uninteresting and I cant imagine a large % of their staff being of
too much interest to FB or Goog. I am sure there are some top devs there that
would do well to migrate out - but for the majority of their staff, they must
have few options.

Seriously - Yahoo could do well just becoming a very prolific investor in
everything happening around them, rather than thinking a new haircut and
convertable will alleviate their mid-life crisis."

